# 1250 bolens hydro parts



## demo44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi All! First post,

Are there repair or rebuild parts for the eaton hydrostatic rearends available anywhere? I have a 1250, it still works but the seals are all leaking, parking paw seal, axle seal,etc.. I've google searched & checked locally but no luck so far! Thanks for any help with this. Tim
P.S. I would even consider having the whole rearend rebuilt if someone could do it..i love my little tractor!


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all welcome to the Tractor Forum!

I'm not sure where you have looked online but two sites to look at are 

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/

http://www.samsbolens.com/

I have not bought anything from either place but their websites seem to have pretty good info.


----------



## demo44 (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the information. I guess I'll have to start making some phone calls. Has anyone on this forum ever had their hydros worked on somewhere???


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

If looking for parts, try MTD. If the bolens is really old microfish (however spelled im not from that era) is the way to look up old parts. Some small engine shops mite have one.


----------



## DLF_IN (Aug 4, 2009)

Contact Don or Pete Duff at [email protected] . 
Dave


----------

